# Entertainment Center Help in Chattanooga TN



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

I have designed a entertainment center to put in my bedroom. I have been looking for a builder in the Chattanooga TN area and am having problems locating one. Can anyone give me any suggestions on how to find someone to help build this thing. Thanks for all you help .. :thumbsup:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Generally the small "Custom Cabinets' type shops will also build things like this as well as use stock cabinets.

That may be a good place to start.

Also you might try checking with some local "Custom Homebuilders" to see if they can help you make a connection with whoever they use.

Possibly even the local HBA (Home Builders Association) can put you in touch with memebers who do that type of work.


----------

